# Heatherette May Be Going Out of Business??



## AppleDiva (Feb 1, 2008)

I found this article.

Basically, Heatherette canceled their show @ Bryant Park for the 2008 NY Fashion Week.  The company is not doing well financially.

Talk of the Tents

Hopefully, the MAC collection can help increase recognition of the Heatherette brand.


----------



## KittieSparkles (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: Heatherette May Be Going Out of Business*

Oh no!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I love Heatherette


----------



## xsnowwhite (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: Heatherette May Be Going Out of Business*

aw man! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 they are my fave designers! I hope they do ok


----------



## Janice (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: Heatherette May Be Going Out of Business*

I really think this article puts the wrong spin on their statement. I think the title of this thread is a bit overboard as well in perpetuating the wrong idea. 

The full statement Traver made was:

 Quote:

  “Three years ago, we signed a deal with backers who became our partners,” designer Traver Rains tells the pub.

“Now those three years are up and we are figuring out what we want to do. Do we re-sign or not? All this was just bad timing for Fashion Week this year.”  
 
You can find a better (the original) article on this here:

No Fashion Week show for Heatherette


----------



## AppleDiva (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: Heatherette May Be Going Out of Business*

Thank you for the update b.c I was definitely concerned about them.

I did use the word "may" because shutting down operations is always a possibility when companies "reorganize."  We have all seen this happen time and time again.   There are some companies like Esprit that shut down for awhile and re-start the brand.  So I did not want to give the impression that the clothier was indeed closing down, when that information has not been made official either way.

From the article, I get the impression that they will have to re-tool the brand anyway.   I do wish them much success.


----------



## Honey B. Fly (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: Heatherette May Be Going Out of Business*

*if they were in that much trouble i dont see MAC even taking a chance with using them*


----------



## AppleDiva (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: Heatherette May Be Going Out of Business*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Honey B. Fly* 

 
_*if they were in that much trouble i dont see MAC even taking a chance with using them*_

 
Well, I think that partnering with MAC would expose them to a whole new set of consumers.  In the article that Janice posted, the writer said that the brand really "did not take off with retail customers."


----------



## magg0rz (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: Heatherette May Be Going Out of Business*

I thought Heatherette was too theatrical for mainstream buyers. That's not to say I didn't like their runway shows. The only people that really buy their clothes are party girls and starlets.


----------



## user46 (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: Heatherette May Be Going Out of Business*

i was tihnking the EXACT same thing Quote:

   Originally Posted by *magg0rz* 

 
_I thought Heatherette was too theatrical for mainstream buyers. That's not to say I didn't like their runway shows. The only people that really buy their clothes are party girls and starlets._


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: Heatherette May Be Going Out of Business*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *magg0rz* 

 
_I thought Heatherette was too theatrical for mainstream buyers. That's not to say I didn't like their runway shows. The only people that really buy their clothes are party girls and starlets._

 
It worked for Betsey Johnson 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehehe


----------



## DominicanBarbie (Feb 3, 2008)

I love heatherette...I'd rock their clothes and I can't wait for there mac collection to come out.


----------



## greatscott2000 (Feb 4, 2008)

I think there are more opportunites for them now that they have gained tons of exposure. I'm sure they will sign with another financial backer or they can "boutique it".


----------



## AppleDiva (Feb 4, 2008)

I hope so!


----------



## xoxprincessx0x (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: Heatherette May Be Going Out of Business*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *magg0rz* 

 
_I thought Heatherette was too theatrical for mainstream buyers. That's not to say I didn't like their runway shows. The only people that really buy their clothes are party girls and starlets._

 
I see this is an old thread but I COMPLETELY disagree with this statement. Heatherette is my favorite brand and I wear it ALL the time. Check out Karmaloop.com - Urban Clothing / Global Streetwear Culture and check out all the awesome, wearable Heatherette.


----------



## AppleDiva (Mar 26, 2008)

Heatherettt for MAC seems to be a huge success, so I wish them success in the near future.


----------



## Brittni (Mar 26, 2008)

tbh I've never even seen anything from Heatherette before brought to me by MACs attention... lol by the way apple - pretty avatar. ;o)


----------



## aziajs (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: Heatherette May Be Going Out of Business*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xoxprincessx0x* 

 
_I see this is an old thread but I COMPLETELY disagree with this statement. Heatherette is my favorite brand and I wear it ALL the time. Check out Karmaloop.com - Urban Clothing / Global Streetwear Culture and check out all the awesome, wearable Heatherette._

 
I have never seen those pieces but I really like them.  I think the problem is that they haven't shown themselves as a realistic brand.  When you think Heatherette you think over-the-top.  Now, I know that runway fashion is different than what hits the stores.  The thing is that I have never seen any of their regular line on anyone.  I always see the crazy, colorful stuff that only celebrites, club kids and fashionistas/socialites would wear.  And come to think of it I have never seen their regular line in a store.  I just checked their myspace page and I think there are 4 stores in Illinois that carry their line.  I think they are going to do as the Gaultier's and Galliano's have done and have a crazy, fun, eccentric line but cater more to the mass market and present collections that people will see themselves in.


----------



## xoxprincessx0x (Mar 26, 2008)

AWESOME!!! An opportunity for me to show off some of my Heatherette items lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 PIC HEAVY NOW!! just wanna open you guys up to how awesome and wearable heatherette really is!! i have been obsessed with them for way long before this mac collections. here are some pieces I just happen to have pics in!!

BTW MY NAME IS HEATHER 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This is a really cute hoodie..the back has ruffles









This is my favorite heatherette i own, reversible cropped sweater.









I wore this shirt in honor of the MAC release with Trio 1 lol





My newest heatherette top with some Heatherette jeans





One of my favv<3 heatherette tops





this one isn't really visible but its off the shoulder and it says heatherette through the music notes...very flashdancee lol





thanks for looking guys i had fun lol ITS WEARABLE RIGHT??​


----------



## shadowaddict (Mar 26, 2008)

I'm too old for their stuff but I love buying it for my daughter who is 19. They have the cutest things.  She really loves their tees and hoodies, which at college is basically what she lives in with Lucky jeans. I can always buy her their tops and Lucky jeans and I know they will fit perfectly.


----------



## aziajs (Mar 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xoxprincessx0x* 

 
_One of my favv<3 heatherette tops



_

 
I loooove this outfit.


----------



## xoxprincessx0x (Mar 26, 2008)

thanks so much!! i loved my hot pink heels until they got uglyy black scuffss!! grrrrr


----------



## MACosine (Mar 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xoxprincessx0x* 

 
_thanks so much!! i loved my hot pink heels until they got uglyy black scuffss!! grrrrr_

 
OMG take those heels off!!! And give them to me!!! I love hot pink heels too!!!


----------



## xsnowwhite (Mar 26, 2008)

i always wanted the tee with the two sparkly unicorns on it...so cute!


----------



## xoxprincessx0x (Mar 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACosine* 

 
_OMG take those heels off!!! And give them to me!!! I love hot pink heels too!!!_

 
Ebay has plenty of hot pink pumps for cheap!!! Not risky either because they are from actual shoe boutiques that sell on Ebay.


----------



## ShauntyXD (Mar 27, 2008)

That would suuuuck if they went out of buisness! Heatherette is amazing, but im not surprised. A lot of ppl don't realize their stuff is wearable and only know them for the craziness they put on the runway.


----------

